

Jazz and Rain - hippich
http://www.jazzandrain.com/

======
disbelief
There was a site like this I had bookmarked a few years back that was just
rain (no jazz). I loved it and wish I still knew what it was. Anyone else
remember it?

~~~
isxek
Or SimplyRain? [http://rain.simplynoise.com/](http://rain.simplynoise.com/)

------
ryanriggs
Really like the site. Is there mobile apps for this?

~~~
sehr
Just add it to your home screen and it'll always be there!

